# Buds Bubble



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

So

I recently bought myself a set of *BUBBLE HASH BAGS 
*

from Ebay.................

The seller described the set as 


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Price of manufacture, we are manufacturer. 
YOU CAN SAVE $$$!!!*
Our four bubble bags kit is made from  top quality monofilament nylon filter fabric** of **             SWISS SERAR COMPANY .
*Higher quality product!!!This bubble-bags kit contains four filters in the following strengths:*220micron 150micron 75micron 20micron.**
This SWISS monofilament filter fabrics with smooth surface,can make essential oil removed easily,**can be regenerated easily after washing.*
This kit has 20 micro mesh size ,the smallest pore size make sure that      you can get more essential oil from your plants than conventional.THis kit with strong durable coated material, can work longtime. 
_Guarantee top quality and super price!__Guarantee any manufacturers defects for one full year!(change or money back)_*
Shipping cost for  Canada is 4.50 usd, for USA is 6 usd and  for Europe is 8.00 usd*[/FONT]

7 working days later they were on my door step.........................


----------



## lyfr (Nov 9, 2008)

cool, am i allowed to ask how much the bags were?  I'm tired of buggin my buddy for his set all the time


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah for sure

$50 for 4 1 gal bags
$8 International Shipping


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

Now

This is my first run and I am begining to wish I'd not had that smoke with my coffee...................................:ccc: :stoned: 

But the house was empty...........................:yay: 

I was good to go..............:aok: 

Lots of Ice

pre chilled water

2lts dry frozen trim and popcorn buds

Various 1gal buckets

and time on my side.......................................


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*GRRRR so jelous! I need bubble bags!

Can you post a non direct link to the sellers page man?*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

So

Yeah before I decided to give all this a go. I did a bit of reading, found some threads on Bubble......................
The overall feeling I got was that less is more.................
As in time hand stirring................

Sub recommends first agitating the ice weed water mix in an upward motion before the roundy roundy  stirring.

So I guess all in on this first run I put in about 15mins stirring.

As I pulled the 220 bag and let it drip a little I gaze at a pool of trics waiting to be captured......................:yay:

As I pull the 150m bag.............

I have to say I feel disappointed.............:doh: 

Just some gritty looking stuff..............:confused2: 

However as the 75m begins to drain I can see sludge................:clap:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

The 75m is set to one side and I eagerly raise the 20m bag and it slowly begins to drain......................... 

Some gentle shaking and I can see yet more sludge, of a finer colour........:banana:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh yeah........ 

 were in business................ 

Time to collect that Bubble............

Using two tea spoons I collected the Bubble and placed it onto the supplied pressing screen.......................

Fold

A few kitchen paper towels 

Some hand pressing to remove the moisture and the screen and hash were set into the freezer................

The run-off was poured back over the hand mixed trim and place back into the fridge........................

This was going to get a second run...................:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *GRRRR so jelous! I need bubble bags!
> 
> Can you post a non direct link to the sellers page man?*




for sure

use this in your Ebay search 
                                Item number:                                  320316179378


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

bud.uncle said:
			
		

> *This was going to get a second run...................*:aok:





Time to get the power tools out.......................:rofl:


I had spotted this blender earlier in the week.......................
3 speed
&
TURBO.....................:giggle:

10 minutes spinning and I'm done......................

pull the 220 and again the 150 is looking very shy....................:hitchair:

the 75 has a slight green tinge

and 

the 20 is lookin sweet..............


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

Total weight of collected Hash.....................:confused2: 

The first batch came out as 3g

150m =>> 0.1g

75m =>> 2.6g

20m =>> 0.3

The second batch is in the freezer and the run-off is in the fridge resting.

I'm gona see what I do with that tomorrow.............


----------



## Melissa (Nov 9, 2008)

*excellent thread bud :hubba: how about a smoke report :48:*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

ha ha ha mel

maybe later.............. 

All I'm prepared to say right now is.........................

The 150m is fantastic...................... 

I'm a little apprehensive about trying the rest................:rofl:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 9, 2008)

*LMAO! Looks like a good final product man! Get back to us when our back from OUTER SPACE!!!*


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 9, 2008)

Ha ha ha


Just trying the #1 75m now................

n

2 the point............:aok:         


:fly: :yay: :fly:​


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*How was the first hit BU? :hubba: *


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*Did it bubble and leave grey ash?*


----------



## zipflip (Nov 10, 2008)

never tried bubble hash before but maybe someday i will.
thanks for sharin the  rundown on it all. i enjoyed it all but the sampling the end product... lol i wanna try


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

How did you cut your thumb?


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *How was the first hit BU? :hubba: *




Sledge Hammer...................................:aok:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Did it bubble and leave grey ash?*




European Style at the mo........................:ccc:


It's my birthday soon...............

Maybe it's time to buy my first bowl..................:confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

zipflip said:
			
		

> never tried bubble hash before but maybe someday i will.
> thanks for sharin the  rundown on it all. i enjoyed it all but the sampling the end product... lol i wanna try



Ha ha ha

this is also my 1st Bubble........................:yay:

I've never saved any trim before from previous crops...........


If you could see my big grin, you'd get a feel for how good the end product is..................


I'm so stoked for a 1st run........................

Better Genetics

n

a few more practice runs are going to have to be tried...............


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> How did you cut your thumb?




None of your damn business Hip............:rant:


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 10, 2008)

*Uhm, YEAH! Buy a borosilicate bong! It will be the only thing you will ever need to buy. They get you 10 times as stoned as a spliff LOL!*


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Uhm, YEAH! Buy a borosilicate bong! It will be the only thing you will ever need to buy. They get you 10 times as stoned as a spliff LOL!*


 

Never heard of one before, its made of pyrex glass.

hXXp://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/productCategory.cfm?iProductCategoryID=872

Ive got a hooka but its rarely used, ive been thinking of buying a bong for a long time.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *They get you 10 times as stoned as a spliff LOL!*




In that case then

I'm sticking to the  :ccc: :aok:







Just finished the 3rd run.........................


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

So this morning...................................

I can't help myself.............. 

The 75m was calling and teasing me............... 

Hot black coffee n a little roll out of the #1 75m.............:ccc: 

This is unlike any high I have ever had..............:joint4: 

Just 3 tugs and BAM it's hit ya....................

Straight between the eyes..................:aok:

Threatens to ruin you for a while but doesn't...............

I'm left clear headed and full of energy................

Time for that 3rd and final run..................


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Hey BU i'm on my way to Ebay to get some bags. :hubba:  Thanks for the heads up mang. :aok: They got some very nice prices on bags.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 10, 2008)

And your verdict?


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

Will be made when I'm straight............. 

That

Could be a while :fly:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*ROFLMAO :rofl:  Do a hit first thing in the morning.   That's how i always test out bud or oil. Gotta nice clean head and ready to go.  *


			
				bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Will be made when I'm straight.............
> 
> That
> 
> Could be a while :fly:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

Ha Ha Ha 

I'm trying.................................. 

But I have six small dish's of hash :stoned: sittin just to my left....................:rofl:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Well in that case BU ya gotta do what anyone would do. :confused2: FIRE IT UP!  :bongin: *


			
				bud.uncle said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha
> 
> I'm trying..................................
> 
> But I have six small dish's of hash :stoned: sittin just to my left....................:rofl:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> And your verdict?






			
				THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *ROFLMAO :rofl:  Do a hit first thing in the morning.   That's how i always test out bud or oil. Gotta nice clean head and ready to go.  *


Hows about in, oh, about Ten hrs I try and give my _verdict_  _on a nice clean head...................._

What do you recon................

#1 M25
#1 M75

#2 M25
#2 M75

the #3 can wait till I finish playing with my new found friend BUBBLE


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Well in that case BU ya gotta do what anyone would do. :confused2: FIRE IT UP!  :bongin: *




*Ha Ha Ha

tbg your gona :rofl: now

I have never tried a bong or pipe.......................

This last 3skin spliff has lasted me for the last 2.5hrs and is now staring at me, unlite, from my ashtray.........................
*


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 10, 2008)

*Damn BU ya gotta try a bong sometime. For the most part that's all we do.  *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 10, 2008)

*Aren't Bongs best shared.........*	:confused2:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*In our house i do a bong then you do a bong.  *


			
				bud.uncle said:
			
		

> *Aren't Bongs best shared.........*    :confused2:


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Until we get a decent review ^^^^^^^^^ review elsewhere  

thread suspended............. 

N I don't want to be a tease................. 

But

Bubble Porn any1?


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Just the 2...................... 

for now............


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 11, 2008)

*I'll take a small chunk on my bong please. :hubba: :bong1: Looks real good BU. :aok: *


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

The #1 is all mine............................

However I do have a sharing nature............. 

Just reach on over n help yourself to a some #2...........:rofl: 

You wont be disappointed.........:aok:

 :fly: :yay: :fly:


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 11, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> How did you cut your thumb?



Hip Sees everything 


Well done bud! Enjoy!
The threat was fun to read... Even though I dislike hash, avoid it if bud is available... 
Cheers!


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 11, 2008)

Niki

I beg to disagree

If you could try this...........................................

Even the #3 75micron

You would change your mind...................


----------

